
Ask HN: Advice on High-Availability Wordpress and Amazon AWS - workmonster
Looking for some advice on High Availability Wordpress and AWS.
We were on Digital Ocean but had outgrown what we had and so decided it was time to build a real hosting platform.<p>However, we have built out an AWS stack but is really slow compared to Digital Ocean. Page loads on AWS are 2seconds &gt; 12 seconds - random. Where DO was stable around 2.9seconds.<p>AWS Current stack<p>TeraForm for AWS and Ansible Scripts for box setup (looking at RunDeck for Ansible running)<p>CloudFlare CDN &gt; Amazon AWS (Large RDS (mySQL) + Micro EC2 Ubuntu 16.04 + PHP + NGNX + Redis cache + EFS<p>Controller Server for Ansible and looking at RunDeck to control it.<p>Auto Scaling<p>NewRelic and PapertailsApp for Monitoring.<p>BitBucket for core plugins, themes, base WP etc<p>Finding EFS is really slow :( . We have done the trick with 256gb file to go up to the next speed level but did not seem to make a difference.<p>Now trying .....<p>CloudFlare &gt; AWS (Large RDS (mySQL) + XLarge EC2 Ubuntu 16.04 + PHP + Varnish in front of NGNX + Memcached (AWS ElastiCache) + EFS &#x2F; S3 which looks to be a better solution so far - but feeling like we are just plugging stuff together without really having past experience so looking for someone who has been through this before.<p>Some blogs&#x2F;posts reading that never put PHP on EFS and always use scripts to copy to EBS first. While Amazon best practice for high-availability Wordpress says EFS is fine - clearly not the case!<p>We also have Ansible scripts in place to move Wordpress sites between development &gt; Staging &gt; production instances. Before it used to take hours to move a site, with the scripts now takes around 10-20mins and seems to work.<p>Thanks
======
QuinnyPig
If you're trying to scale Wordpress, pay wpengine to handle it for you and
move on to other things. Down the rabbit hole you're staring into lies
madness.

